# Pensacola Beach Hilton?



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

I originally asked you guys where i could fish off the beach in Destin as i usually stay at the Hilton just east of the outlet malls and everyone gave me some good suggestion. 

Well i just found out that this year i will be at the Hilton but in Pensacola not in Destin. 

Could some of you guys give me the same type of advice as to where to fish? Beach is my preference but a pier will work also.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The pier is within walking distance from the Hilton. on P-Beach.

Lots of fishing off the beach, but most prefer to go east of Portifino Condo's or to Park West just before Fort Pickens, also called Chicken Bone beach


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> The pier is within walking distance from the Hilton. on P-Beach.
> 
> Lots of fishing off the beach, but most prefer to go east of Portifino Condo's or to Park West just before Fort Pickens, also called Chicken Bone beach


how fare is Portifino/Fort Pickens from the Hilton in Pensacola? if Pensacola is anything like Destin it sometimes can take 30 minutes to travel 5 miles.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

alwaysinshorts said:


> how fare is Portifino/Fort Pickens from the Hilton in Pensacola? if Pensacola is anything like Destin it sometimes can take 30 minutes to travel 5 miles.


Maybe 5 miles, look at Google Earth, and it is where the buildings stop heading east. Then there is 20 miles of no buildings to Navarre.

You won't have Destin type traffic on P-Beach


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You can fish anywhere along that Beach


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The beach is serene and pretty much empty at first light, even in front of the condos.


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

awesome. I am going to go fishing forsure. Here in Texas i usually use shrimp, live bait, or cut bait for fishing the beaches. I no longer throw lures like i did in my 20's. what do you guys use for beach fishing in Florida? I have seen post on fishbites, is that my only option?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Peeled dead shrimp, Live shrimp, Sand Fleas, and yes Fish Bites


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> Peeled dead shrimp, Live shrimp, Sand Fleas, and yes Fish Bites


I would assume these are fished on a dropped loop type of rig or should i be doing a Carolina rig?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Double dropper will do the job all day long


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

alwaysinshorts said:


> I would assume these are fished on a dropped loop type of rig or should i be doing a Carolina rig?


Stop at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, ask for their pre-made pompano rigs.
Then ask about lead, for high surf.
They will teach you.


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

I have stopped by there before the previous years. Actually i stop by all of the tackle stores to see what deals they have. Last year i got a decent deal on a used Stella that i now use for Surf fishing off the beaches here in Texas.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I often fish on the beach right by the Hilton. Early mornings and late eveninggs have been best for me


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

Inn Deep said:


> I often fish on the beach right by the Hilton. Early mornings and late eveninggs have been best for me


What are you catching


----------

